

Here are the Massachusetts police department using license plate scanners - morisy
https://www.muckrock.com/news/archives/2013/apr/10/license-plate-scanners-use-across-massachusetts/

======
geophile
Very interesting article, but the title of this submission is highly
misleading. Of the 53 departments queried, about 1/2 do not use scanners.

~~~
morisy
Yikes, sorry I definitely did not mean every department is using ALPR, meant
this is a list of every department using. Fixed headline, thanks.

